# eliminare pacchetti da world [Risolto]

## lorenzo666

come si fanno a eliminare i pacchetti dal world? io ho installato noautn, poi lo ho tolto, dato che non mi piaceva, ma puntulmente quando viene aggiornato questo prova a reinstallarsi!!! idem per alsa-headers, che io non voglio più installare trammite i pacchetti, ma tramite il kernel direttamente... lui vuole aggiornarmelo..

immmagino che togliendolo dal world lui non dia più fastidi.. ma come poso fare?

----------

## emix

Quando un pacchetto viene disinstallato (con "emerge -C") viene automaticamente tolto dal world, quindi in teoria i pacchetti disinstallati non ti dovrebbero essere rischiesti più, a meno che non siano dipendenza di qualcos'altro.

----------

## Luca89

Per togliere manualmente un pacchetto da world basta che editi il file /var/lib/portage/world. Comunque alsa-headers non puÃ² essere rimpiazzato dal kernel (quelli sono gli alsa-driver) e noatun te lo vuole installare probabilmente perchÃ¨ Ã¨ dipendenza di un altro pacchetto, tipo kdemultimedia-meta.

----------

## lorenzo666

ho capito... vi ringrazio

----------

## gutter

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> ho capito... vi ringrazio

 

Per favore metti il tag [Risolto].

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Per togliere manualmente un pacchetto da world basta che editi il file /var/lib/portage/world

 

pratica FORTEMENTE SCONSIGLIATA

----------

## lorenzo666

concordo sul fatto che sia una pratica poco buona.

ho risolto il problema in questa maniera:

```
emerge -C kde-meta kde-multimedia
```

solo che adesso se voglio far cercare automaticamente gli aggiornamenti con:

```
emerge -uDp world
```

non credo che il sistema cerchi di aggiornare i pacchetti da solo...

cosa mi conviene fare? non posso certo inserire a mano nel mondo tutti i pacchetti del metapacchetto... suggerimenti? (tolgo il tag risolto, così riapro la discussione)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> non credo che il sistema cerchi di aggiornare i pacchetti da solo...

 

scusa, ma cosa vuol dire questo? puoi essere più preciso?

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Per togliere manualmente un pacchetto da world basta che editi il file /var/lib/portage/world 
> 
> pratica FORTEMENTE SCONSIGLIATA

 

Io l'ho sempre usata per fare un po di pulizia nel sistema in maniera veloce: elimino i programmi che non servono da world e poi lancio "emerge --depclean". Che problemi ci potrebbero essere? perchÃ¨ Ã¨ sconsigliato? "man portage" non da nessun warning in merito.

 *Quote:*   

> cosa mi conviene fare? non posso certo inserire a mano nel mondo tutti i pacchetti del metapacchetto... suggerimenti? (tolgo il tag risolto, cosï¿½ riapro la discussione)

 

puoi aggiungere un pacchetto a world senza ricompilarlo con:

```
emerge -n nomepacchetto
```

----------

## lorenzo666

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> lorenzo666 ha scritto:
> 
>   non credo che il sistema cerchi di aggiornare i pacchetti da solo...
> 
> scusa, ma cosa vuol dire questo? puoi essere più preciso?

 

quello che intendevo è:

se faccio emerge -uD world lui non mi aggiorna più kde!!

perché ovviamente nel world non ci sono pacchetti che hanno come dipendenze i programmi di kde..

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> puoi aggiungere un pacchetto a world senza ricompilarlo con: 
> 
> Codice:
> 
>   emerge -n nomepacchetto

 

anche a mettere come dici te i pacchetti nel world a mano, dovrei sapere quali sono....

----------

## .:chrome:.

forse perché non c'è niente da aggiornare?

non riesco proprio a capire perché non dovrebbe aggiornare un pacchetto   :Confused: 

----------

## lorenzo666

io generalmente per vedere se ci sono aggiornamenti dopo un

```
emerge --sync
```

digito un 

```
emerge -uDp world
```

e lui mi dice tutti gli aggiornamenti che ci sono.

ma se adesso, ci sono solo i metapacchetti nel world, lui me li dice lo stesso perché:

tutti i pacchettini sono dipendenze del metapacchetto e facendo un aggiornamento --deep lui me li vede.

ma se vado a eliminare i metapacchetti lui in world non mi vede più kde-meta, e di conseguenza non mi vede nemmeno tutte le sue dipendenze e un emerge -u --deep world non mi cerca nemmeno gli aggiornamenti di quei pacchetti....

ecci spiegato tutto....

----------

## koma

ma un man emerge  ogni tanto?

Non voglio fare il solito ma cacchio...

----------

## lorenzo666

mah, sarò anche stupido, ma non ho trovato nessuna info in merito nel man di emerge...

----------

## Onip

dai un 

```
# emerge --depclean -p
```

 e vedi cosa ti vuole togliere. Poi aggiungi i pacchetti che vuoi tenere nel world file, o a mano o con emerge -n, è lo stesso.

----------

## Luca89

@lorenzo666

credo che le tue ipotesi siano corrette, portage non te li vuole aggiornare in automatico perchè sono pacchetti orfani, non si trovano nel world file e nemmeno sono dipendenze di altri pacchetti visto che hai tolto i meta. Ti consiglio come ha detto Onip di fare un declean e aggiungere i pacchetti che vuole togliere depclean al worldfile. Se sono tanti prova a farti uno scriptino sfruttando grep,sed, awk e compagnia.

----------

## lorenzo666

conoscendo le mie capacità di scrivere script che funzionino, credo che farò prima a emergerli a mano  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . 

vi ringrazio per le idee.

appena faccio una pausa dallo studio mi metto al lavoro.

----------

## Kernel78

Forse sono tardo io e non capisco ma se vuoi tenerti i pacchetti installati dai meta-pacchetti non ti converrebbe rimetterti in world i meta-pacchetti invece che riempire world con tutti i pacchettini ?

----------

## codadilupo

mi associo a kernel78:

- o ti tieni i pacchetti e le loro dipendenze

- o per togliere le dipendenze accetti di non avere nemmeno i pacchetti... 

Coda

----------

## lorenzo666

il fatto è che io mi sono installato il metapacchetto di kde. però poi ho installato pacchetti che volevo usare al posto di altri, per esempio amarok al posto di juk, e kaffeine al posto di noatun, e altri. solo che all'aggiornamento successivo il portage vuole reinstallare juk e noatun, e io che volevo tutti i pacchetti del metapacchetto, ecceto alcuni, o sono constretto a tenerli tutti, o devo fare qualche artificio per permettermi di avere solo quello che voglio.

tra le altre cose, installare solo quello che si vuole è uno dei principi base di gentoo, se non sbaglio, ed è uno dei motivi che mi ha portato a mettere gentoo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> tra le altre cose, installare solo quello che si vuole è uno dei principi base di gentoo, se non sbaglio, ed è uno dei motivi che mi ha portato a mettere gentoo.

 

devi modificare l'ebuild di installazione e metterlo nel portage overlay tree. Semplice, no  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## lorenzo666

effettivamente si... oltretutto è anche più veloce che creare lo script o fare a mano gli inseimenti nel portage... e quando esce un nuovo aggiornamento per kde-multimedia? devo solamente cambiare il nuovo ebuild.... effettivamente sembra molto facile...

proverò...

----------

## codadilupo

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> effettivamente si... oltretutto è anche più veloce che creare lo script o fare a mano gli inseimenti nel portage... e quando esce un nuovo aggiornamento per kde-multimedia? devo solamente cambiare il nuovo ebuild.... effettivamente sembra molto facile...

 

... ed è anche piu' gentoo-oriented, come approccio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lorenzo666

ok, credo che procederò in questo modo.

----------

